# Sick of Bluefish



## Hipster Doofus (Oct 4, 2007)

I enjoy casting off the beach, but aside from an occasional spottail or mackeral, I am catching 95% bluefish. I am using live or cut mullet for bait. What can I do to catch something better tasting?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now there isn't much you can do. The blues have been killing me the past few weeks in the Charleston area too.
The little gators are everywhere


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*join the club!!!*

up here in the del /md / va area the blues are like
gangsters. they are just punking out the stripers,
andif you are fishing 4 sea bass they are stealing your catch after you hook them!!!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hipster Doofus said:


> I enjoy casting off the beach, but aside from an occasional spottail or mackeral, I am catching 95% bluefish. I am using live or cut mullet for bait. What can I do to catch something better tasting?


Enjoy catching them, they are great sport.
Then learn to cook them,,,they can be good...

Small ones, fillet them soak then in salt water

Large ones fillet them and cut the red streak out of the middle do the above

Too cook try one of these recipies

http://www.dmoz.org/Home/Cooking/Fish_and_Seafood/Bluefish/


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

when were they in md?? all reports i ahve read no one is catching anything but tog. i swear, it like fish dont like costal md.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Hipster Doofus said:


> I enjoy casting off the beach, but aside from an occasional spottail or mackeral, I am catching 95% bluefish. I am using live or cut mullet for bait. What can I do to catch something better tasting?


you aint lyin buddy. they be ferociuos this time of year down here. One good thing to remember is that they leave alot of scraps behind em for the drum to pick up. Hint bein find the brief opining in the tide that their not biting and focus your efforts then.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> when were they in md?? all reports i ahve read no one is catching anything but tog. i swear, it like fish dont like costal md.



the blues were in the chesapeake bay and delaware bay from june to october before going back to to the coastal atlantic waters of all 3 states ( de, md, va).


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

there isn't really anytthing you can do as blues hit everything and anything( i do not think there will ever be a lure that will not work for them)


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

catch a blue cut it in half stick a huge circle through the eyes and toss it back out, my roomate did and got a 34 inch red first cast, was going for sharks but reds are better


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

just tell me where you are catchign the blues, i get rid of some of them for you.


----------

